# Airports And Reos



## Reonat (23/7/14)

Quick question. First flight since getting my Reo... Is it better to carry in hand luggage or in my securely locked suitcase. Friends all comment that it looks like a detonator  and therefore am having visions of being picked on by security at check-in or flight delayed because there is a "suspicious" suitcase.


----------



## Stroodlepuff (23/7/14)

@PeterHarris was just telling me he had it in his laptop bag on a flight to Tanzania and had no problems

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Reonat (23/7/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> @PeterHarris was just telling me he had it in his laptop bag on a flight to Tanzania and had no problems


Whew

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (23/7/14)

Much safer in you hand luggage. And you can explain if any questions are asked. I have flown quite a lot with some Reos and have yet to get a query on it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## johan (23/7/14)

Never had problem on local as well as international flights with Reo in hand luggage, not even a question about it when placed in x-ray tray with wallet etc.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Reonat (23/7/14)

Thanks for the info. Always good to know that there is a fountain of Reo-info out there.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex (23/7/14)

I never had a problem, as @johan said.

Now my long nose pliers, that was a mission.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## annemarievdh (23/7/14)

So you guys say me and Jaco wont have a problem with our Vapes in my handbag when we fly ?

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## capetocuba (23/7/14)

I took my cana and 2 mods all with Russians/KF's. The security laughed and were amazed by my gear!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vaalboy (23/7/14)

To date the only problem I had was at King Shaka when I placed it in the cellphone tray. 

Now I pack mine in my notebook bag when going through the xray checkpoints and have not had a problem at all.


----------



## Reonat (23/7/14)

Just sailed through with Reo, Evod and MPT3 all in my handbag. They didn't even slow the belt down when my bag went through the X ray.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## bones (23/7/14)

Managed to get through custom in Munich with my ecig without any hassles. They did however confiscate my shampoo....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre (23/7/14)

Alex said:


> I never had a problem, as @johan said.
> 
> Now my long nose pliers, that was a mission.


Oh yes, that reminds me. My last trip to Brussels had my little pair of long nosed pliers in my hand luggage. CT security would not allow. Just too sharp for their liking. Gave it away to a cop straying past. Was my favourite pair.


----------



## Reonat (23/7/14)

bones said:


> Managed to get through custom in Munich with my ecig without any hassles. They did however confiscate my shampoo....


Huh... ? "Hemp" shampoo?


----------



## bones (23/7/14)

Reonat said:


> Huh... ? "Hemp" shampoo?


Apparently I was over the quota for allowed ML of shampoo. That's Germans for you. Thats what happens when u steal hotel shampoo like a mofo....

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Darth_V@PER (23/7/14)

I fly frequently and get questioned about my Sigelei 20W while in the tray with my laptop. With my Kayfun,Mega or Nautilus on I get questioned 3 out of 5 times. If I dismantle it I never get questioned, I think it's because it looks so long and thick under the X-Ray scanner.

They are normally understanding and don't give me hassle (Sometimes laugh)

I would not recommended trying your luck through Harare/Zimbabwe airport as they are totally full of nonsense and have confiscated my lighters a few times . They are the most unfriendly people ever

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Alex (23/7/14)

Andre said:


> Oh yes, that reminds me. My last trip to Brussels had my little pair of long nosed pliers in my hand luggage. CT security would not allow. Just too sharp for their liking. Gave it away to a cop straying past. Was my favourite pair.


 
They wanted to take mine at King Shaka,... bastards, I had a polite disagreement with the guy. And he eventually relented.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

